#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Pyloroplastik oder G-Poem >

## Lexi77

Guten Tag, ich habe eine Frage zu zwei OP-Verfahren und deren Unterschiede / Gemeinsamkeiten sowie möglichen Folgen.  Und zwar geht es um zwei Behandlungs-/OP-Verfahren bei schwerer Magenentleerungsstörung (Entleerung zwischen 9% und 30% schwankend). Aktuell werde ich mit Botox-Injektionen in den Pylorus mit anschließender Bougierung alle 3 Monate behandelt. Diese Behandlung bringt mir immer für ca. 8-10 Wochen eine Linderung meiner Beschwerden, muss aber eben leider immer wiederholt werden. 
Nun sind zwei Verfahren ins Gespräch gekommen und vor einer Entscheidung suche ich nun entsprechende Informationen.   Kann mir hier evtl. jemand erklären, ob es einen Unterschied zwischen einer G-Poem (gastrale perorale endoskopische Pyloromyotomie) und einer Pyloroplastik gibt und wenn ja, worin dieser besteht?  (Der Chirurg, der die Pyloroplastik empfahl, brachte alternativ noch eine distale Magenresektion ins Gespräch, das würde ich aber eher nicht wollen.) Bei beiden Verfahren wird ja der Pylorus gespalten, halt nur einmal von innen während einer Magenspiegelung und einmal von außen mit Laparoskopie oder Laparotomie - dieser Unterschied ist mir bewusst. Aber gibt es sonst noch Unterschiede? 
Sind die Erfolgsaussichten gleich? 
Wie sieht es mit Komplikationen oder ggf. Folgen aus? Sind die Risiken ähnlich? Wie groß ist die Gefahr eines Dumping-Syndroms oder Galle-Reflux?  Mein Gastroenterologe hatte vor 2 oder 3 Jahren von einer G-Poem abgeraten und seitdem auch nicht mehr davon gesprochen (mit diesem würde ich aber auf jeden Fall nochmal sprechen). 
Jetzt hatte ich ein Gespräch mit einem Chirurgen wegen einer notwendigen Adhäsiolyse und dieser empfiehlt, gleichzeitig eine Pyloroplastik zu machen. Er glaubt ich könnte davon profitieren, weil mir die Botoxinjektionen zumindest eine zeitweise Linderung meiner Beschwerden bringen. Müsste so eine Pyloroplastik zwingend als Laparotomie gemacht werden oder ginge das auch laparoskopisch? Er sagte, er wüsste nicht, ob man die Adhäsiolyse laparoskopisch schafft, da aufgrund der Vorgeschichte (u.a. 4-Quadranten Peritonitis, bereits 3x Adhäsiolye, Gallenentfernung) mit massiven Verwachsungen gerechnet werden müsse. Ich habe Bedenken, da solch ein Eingriff ja nicht mehr Rückgängig gemacht werden kann und möchte mich vor dem nächsten Gespräch mit dem Chirurgen umfassend informieren. Habt ihr evtl. eine seriöse Seite für mich mit guten Infos, wo ich mich auch noch entsprechend informieren könnte? 
Sorry, dass es so viel geworden ist, aber ich weiß im Moment echt nicht, was ich machen soll. Danke für eure Bemühungen!

----------


## josie

Hallo Lexi!
Tut mir leid, da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen

----------

